# Need help interpreting soil test - 5.15 pH



## SantiCazorla (Sep 2, 2018)

Think i used the wrong lab for my soil test. Unlike other reports I've seen posted here with optimal ranges for micros, my lab sent me an excel sheet with results only. They did send me an analysis of pH, P and K with recommendations but nothing for micros. Is this normal? How am i supposed to know if my values are within range without this info? For example, my pH is 5.2 and they recommend 92#/M of Lime but which lime, carbonate or dolomite?? I'd like to spray Feature this year for the iron and micros but will it help... i don't know? If any soil guru could take a look i'd really appreciate it.



Organic Matter % =3.35
Buffer pH = 5.93
pH = 5.15
Mod. Morgan Al. ppm = 70.2
Mod. Morgan Ca. ppm = 350.1
Mod. Morgan Fe. ppm = 13
Mod. Morgan K. ppm = 45.2
Morgan Equiv. K = 0
Mod. Morgan Mg. ppm = 43.4
Mod. Morgan Mn. ppm = 4.8
Mod. Morgan P. ppm = 2.1
Mod Morgan P. lbs/acre = 4
Morgan Equiv. P = 0
Mod. Morgan Zn. ppm = 1
Sol. Salts mmhos/cm = 0


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check this section of ridgerunner soil thread

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1088#p19630


----------



## Dmega (Aug 8, 2018)

SantiCazorla said:


> Think i used the wrong lab for my soil test. Unlike other reports I've seen posted here with optimal ranges for micros, my lab sent me an excel sheet with results only. They did send me an analysis of pH, P and K with recommendations but nothing for micros. Is this normal? How am i supposed to know if my values are within range without this info? For example, my pH is 5.2 and they recommend 92#/M of Lime but which lime, carbonate or dolomite?? I'd like to spray Feature this year for the iron and micros but will it help... i don't know? If any soil guru could take a look i'd really appreciate it.


I'm not sure how much you paid for the report but mine was very colourful with graphs and very informative but cost me 70+ dollars. Is it normal not to get all the nice info with it looking pretty??? I suppose it depends on how much you paid.

That said you did get the most useful info ie... pH, N,P&K. Micros are cool to look at if everything else mentioned is in order and your grass still looks like crap. If the basics are good and the lawn looks good I wouldn't worry about the micros.

Your report does give you good advice regarding the pH levels and I would follow that. Dolomite includes magnesium. As I said before don't worry about micros yet until you get the pH up over 6. Just get the lime down and I would think doing aeration beforehand will help with incorporating the lime in the soil. This can take some time to achieve and you will have to get a follow up report on pH.

I have seen people on youtube spray FE to boost the green of lawns. I don't see why this would not help if you are going for the same effect. It's a temporary look but if you are looking to get a solid lawn with good colour, strong root system and little weeds then *cultural practices are more important*.

Your report indicates you are very high with phos. I would look for a fertilizer with N and K and as little of P as possible something like Ringer lawn restore...it's NPK is 10-0-6. Plus it's vegetable organic!

just my 2 cents =)


----------



## SantiCazorla (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the solid feedback. I think you're 100% correct on where my focus should be this year. Instead of worrying about micro deficiencies I'll target the more pressing issues like raising pH and K then take it from there.

Ringer lawn restore looks really good but at $30/25lbs that seems pretty expensive especially for 25K. What do you think about Purely Organic Products 10-0-2, it has less K but $10 cheaper?


----------



## Dmega (Aug 8, 2018)

SantiCazorla said:


> Thanks for all the solid feedback. I think you're 100% correct on where my focus should be this year. Instead of worrying about micro deficiencies I'll target the more pressing issues like raising pH and K then take it from there.
> 
> Ringer lawn restore looks really good but at $30/25lbs that seems pretty expensive especially for 25K. What do you think about Purely Organic Products 10-0-2, it has less K but $10 cheaper?


I never used either but i know the lcn uses ringer. Purely organic fert seems to have good reviews at the Home depot. Give it a try and let us know how it goes.


----------

